# Hvc 7/8



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

after picking this 7wt axiom up on ebay for sweet price of 150.00 bucks i didnt want to break the piggy on another reel that i dont need .so i decided to try one of the reels on ebay.for 75 bucks(reg. 105) i picked up this reel and i have to say it looks purty but will see how she holds up in the coming months.for you guys looking for good rods on ebay just be patient and you will find one but you have to check constantly.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks kind of lik a knock-off Nautilus reel. At $75 if it only lasts a year it's still a decent deal. Could be a decent backup reel.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Is that the Clark VIS?

I bought the Clark last year and it is a sweet reel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLARK-VIS-7...440?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23461d4fc0


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

*


Crow's Nest said:



Is that the Clark VIS?

Click to expand...

*


Crow's Nest said:


> I see it is not, but looks very similar.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

i was looking at that clark reel but the pics seemed a little rough but im sure it was the pics,the hvc reel has a great finish but its not even close the Nautilus perfection.in the pics it may look good but they are day and night i have the fwx 8. for the price its hard to beat and it looks cool.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been checking these out lately and have read some really good reviews...

http://www.shadowflyfishing.com/fly-reel-gladiator.html


----------

